# Flat pedals



## Adam4868 (30 Mar 2018)

Before I buy some has anybody got any they want to part with.Nothing fancy needed.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Mar 2018)

User46386 said:


> I might have a pair of basic ones in the garage you can have for nothing but you have to pay the postage.I'll have a look tomorrow as its cold now.


Ok thanks,my mrs bike has clip in and she want some flat.Thanks


----------



## RoubaixCube (30 Mar 2018)

I might also have a basic pair At work atm so will check later if i have them. They should be on thr shelf with my other bike related tools


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Mar 2018)

User46386 said:


> Hi, You can either have a brand new metal pair with reflectors or a black plastic pair which are for a MTB also brand new. They were both off my mountain bikes over the years. If you want a pair then let me know and I will get them weighed at the Post Office on Tuesday and will tell you the cost of postage.


The black plastic sound just the job...no rush just let me know the price.Thanks


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Apr 2018)

Yes brill thanks,no rush though post at your convenience.Adam


----------

